# Cleaning a Ti Frame



## seejoy (Aug 23, 2002)

What do you all use to get the smudges off?
Any one thing better than another?
Thanks.

SeeJoy


----------



## axebiker (Aug 22, 2003)

Lots of people swear by lemon Pledge or Pledge wipes. I would seem to think that that would attract dust, but I don't know. 

I've never tried it. I just spray Windex on a towel and wipe it down. Still get smudges, but I don't really care - I just clean it that more often. I sweat on it anyway, so frequent cleaning never hurts.


----------



## Akula34 (Nov 17, 2005)

*Lemon pledge*

It really works. It gets smudges and is a lot cheaper than bicycle specific products like Pedro's bike lust.


----------



## seejoy (Aug 23, 2002)

I tired a Windex type product and it didn't seem to do much. Maybe my sweat is really strong or something.
I've got Pledge at home I'll try that tonight.
Thanks!

SeeJoy


----------



## axebiker (Aug 22, 2003)

Double post...


----------



## gmurphy (Jun 30, 2006)

I clean my brushed frames with Simple Green and a soft cloth. The Simple Green leaves no residue or smear marks. Simple and cheap.

G


----------



## axebiker (Aug 22, 2003)

gmurphy said:


> I clean my brushed frames with Simple Green and a soft cloth. The Simple Green leaves no residue or smear marks. Simple and cheap.
> 
> G


...and you'll smell like an air freshener!!!


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Furniture polish, the dollar store variety since it's much cheaper than Pledge and does the same thing.


----------



## tigoat (Jun 6, 2006)

*polishing*



seejoy said:


> What do you all use to get the smudges off?
> Any one thing better than another?
> Thanks.
> 
> SeeJoy


Well, any automobile polishing compound can do the trick! 

I find that the brush finish is a little easier to keep clean and polish than the bead blast finish on a titanium frame. I stopped polishing my frame a long ago, as every time I polish my frame, it gets dirty again the next day. I think a titanium frame with the raw finish (unpainted) looks more interesting with a few natural smudges and dirts on it.


----------



## midlife_xs's (Jun 18, 2004)

Meguiars quick detailer.


----------



## TiTandem (Aug 29, 2006)

Any brand of wipes made for cleaning stainless steel applicances and grills. Available in grocery or hardware stores. 
When using Windex, avoid contact with clear-coated components, as it'll eat right through the clear coat.


----------



## seejoy (Aug 23, 2002)

I looked for those wipes and couldn't find them but I did run across something that cleaned the frame alot better than windex.
ProGold chain lube..
I was using it to clean my chain for the first time this weekend and dripped abit on the frame, I cleaned the spot off with a towel and it was beautiful!
No smudes


----------



## framed (Oct 25, 2005)

A little WD40 and a cloth works.:thumbsup:


----------



## meathead (May 8, 2006)

smudges: goo-gone
polish: mother's metal polish 
general cleaning: simple green w/water

for general cleaning, anything listed on here by other posters works. For smudges, I've found that goo-gone works great. I used it to get the glue off when replacing the decals on my litespeed, did a great job.


----------



## OhioTi (Nov 4, 2006)

Black Magic spray detailer on a rag; smells good too.


----------



## cavedave (Jan 30, 2007)

*cleaning Ti*

I can tell you what works really well is Wrights silver polish. I have cleaned my wifes Seven Axiom and my Merlin and this stuff leaves both bikes as good or better then new. Wipe on wipe off very easy to use and the results are great.


----------



## msheron (Nov 2, 2005)

I use this for all my bikes............works!


----------



## djg21 (Oct 25, 2003)

seejoy said:


> What do you all use to get the smudges off?
> Any one thing better than another?
> Thanks.
> 
> SeeJoy


For deeper scuffs and blemishes, try Rolite Metal polish which is available in most hardware stores. It is abrasive. so be careful around decals, But, it will restore brushed Ti to like-new look. For everyday cleaning, Pledge is fine, as is Simply Green or any similar product,


----------

